# Pea Picker



## Oldbikes (Jun 3, 2013)

I never thought I would be posting here, as I'm a "ballooner", but as I was browsing CL with my 9 year old son for a new bike, he suprised me when he lit up, viewing pics of a off brand muscle bike.  "I like THAT one!"  So, I proceeded to show him pics of the Krate bikes and he fell in love with the Pea Picker.  I told him I would keep an eye out for one.  
Question, did they make a stripped down version of a Pea Picker?  I saw one listed, but sans shifter, front and rear brakes, etc.  It had a springer, but that was about it.  However, it had a Pea Picker guard?  Is it legit?  

Thanks for the help,
Alan


----------



## Mybluevw (Jun 3, 2013)

Schwinn reproduced the Krates a couple of times. The last round of repops were sold at Walmart and are pretty low quality. I think they were released in 2007. 
The ones that were released prior to that were coaster brake bikes and were much closer in quality to the OG bikes.


----------



## eazywind (Jun 3, 2013)

Too bad Colson Co. wasn't around to make a muscle bike............




Oldbikes said:


> I never thought I would be posting here, as I'm a "ballooner", but as I was browsing CL with my 9 year old son for a new bike, he suprised me when he lit up, viewing pics of a off brand muscle bike.  "I like THAT one!"  So, I proceeded to show him pics of the Krate bikes and he fell in love with the Pea Picker.  I told him I would keep an eye out for one.
> Question, did they make a stripped down version of a Pea Picker?  I saw one listed, but sans shifter, front and rear brakes, etc.  It had a springer, but that was about it.  However, it had a Pea Picker guard?  Is it legit?
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> Alan


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 3, 2013)

eazywind said:


> Too bad Colson Co. wasn't around to make a muscle bike............




Exactly!  I give him credit though, at least he was drawn to the vintage!


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 3, 2013)

Mybluevw said:


> Schwinn reproduced the Krates a couple of times. The last round of repops were sold at Walmart and are pretty low quality. I think they were released in 2007.
> The ones that were released prior to that were coaster brake bikes and were much closer in quality to the OG bikes.




Thanks for the information!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 4, 2013)

I believe the originals were also offered in a coaster brake model as well--thats the route I would take. V/r Shawn


----------

